# Wont eject disk!!!!- Mac OS X



## JessL3 (May 16, 2011)

My computer is- Mac OS X, version 10.6.7

About a week ago i spilled tea near my computer and a little bit went near my CD drive but not 100% if any went in. My mac is running perfectly everything is normally except my CD wont let me eject, it will read the disk and play it but it wont eject so i dont know if its water damage or if its the mac so if you could help me i would really appreciate it. Also if you could give me an idea of how much it would cost to get it fixed if its not under warranty. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

Try restarting the Mac, and hold down the eject button while it restarts. The disc might come out then.

Also, try holding down the option key and drag the CD to the trash. Might force eject it.

Let me know if either tip works.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

When you restart the computer, If you hold down the mouse button, that will also force the machine to eject.


----------



## JessL3 (May 16, 2011)

well i ejected it normally and it seems to be working.. It seems to eject when it feels like it but thanks for the help if it happens again ill try both suggestions.


----------

